# Octagonal barrel



## Joel Banks (Apr 29, 2016)

I would like to try to make a puzzle mod. I figure an easy start would be the octagonal barrel. I have a spare Rubik's brand 3x3 and I want to try it out. Would I just file down the layers so it is octagonal? What are some other cubes I could use to make an octagonal barrel?


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (Apr 29, 2016)

You could use a hacksaw or a bandsaw. Filing it down would take way, way too long. You could use a GuanLong, it's cheap so if you mess it up, it wouldn't really matter, and it turns a lot better than a Rubik's brand. You also need some kind of putty to fill in the pieces after you cut them.


----------

